# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  POMOC

## Pejko

Bratia, Poliaci, pros

----------


## kalinka

[quote=Pejko]Bratia, Poliaci, pros

----------


## Pejko

[quote=kalinka][quote=Pejko]Bratia, Poliaci, pros

----------


## kalinka

wlasnie,dziwie sie ze sa tak bardzo podobne. Shkoda ze nie umiem tak duzo pisac po polsku, ale rozumiem przewaznie wshystko. 
Mam tu w Oslo 2 przyjaciolek co pohodza z Polski. W cherwcu mamzamiar odwiedzic Polske z okazji shlubu jednej z tyh przyjaciolek. Cieshe sieze zmoge praktykowac swoj polski   ::

----------


## Pejko

Prep

----------


## kalinka

[quote=Pejko] 

> wlasnie,dziwie sie ze sa tak bardzo podobne. Shkoda ze nie umiem tak duzo pisac po polsku, ale rozumiem przewaznie wshystko. 
> Mam tu w Oslo 2 przyjaciolek co pohodza z Polski. W cherwcu mamzamiar odwiedzic Polske z okazji shlubu jednej z tyh przyjaciolek. Cieshe sieze zmoge praktykowac swoj polski

 Tak len  praktykuj!   ::   
Inak mus

----------


## Slawnik

Ahoj Pejko! Dobrze rozumiem Ci, bo slovensky jest podobnym nie tylko polskiemu  ::   Jestem rosyjaninem i jezelibym nie uczylem sie jezyku polskiemu, to mogbym Ci rozumiec, bo slovensky  rosyjski tez bardzo podobny. 
  Na mojem Universitecie sztudiruje jeden slovak  ::

----------


## Pejko

> Ahoj Pejko! Dobrze rozumiem Ci, bo slovensky jest podobnym nie tylko polskiemu   Jestem rosyjaninem i jezelibym nie uczylem sie jezyku polskiemu, to mogbym Ci rozumiec, bo slovensky  rosyjski tez bardzo podobny. 
>   Na mojem Universitecie sztudiruje jeden slovak

 Pozdravuj Ty Slov

----------


## Pejko

[quote=kalinka][quote=Pejko] 

> wlasnie,dziwie sie ze sa tak bardzo podobne. Shkoda ze nie umiem tak duzo pisac po polsku, ale rozumiem przewaznie wshystko. 
> Mam tu w Oslo 2 przyjaciolek co pohodza z Polski. W cherwcu mamzamiar odwiedzic Polske z okazji shlubu jednej z tyh przyjaciolek. Cieshe sieze zmoge praktykowac swoj polski

 Tak len  praktykuj!   ::   
Inak mus

----------


## kamka

I'm Polish, I understood the sense of your utterance, not all of it though. 
Jestem Polką, zrozumiałam sens Twojej wypowiedzi, ale nie całość.  :: 
Rzeczywiście można zauważyć pewne podobieństwa, nie przypuszczałam, że aż tak. 
A co do utworzenia forum, wydaje mi się, ze najlepiej gdybyś wysłał do MasterAdmina prywatną wiadomość (PM) z pytaniem, czy istnieje taka możliwość.

----------


## Pejko

> I'm Polish, I understood the sense of your utterance, not all of it though. 
> Jestem Polką, zrozumiałam sens Twojej wypowiedzi, ale nie całość. 
> Rzeczywiście można zauważyć pewne podobieństwa, nie przypuszczałam, że aż tak. 
> A co do utworzenia forum, wydaje mi się, ze najlepiej gdybyś wysłał do MasterAdmina prywatną wiadomość (PM) z pytaniem, czy istnieje taka możliwość.

 Ďakujem KAMKA! 
Meno Kamka je zdrobnenina (miniature) from the name KAMILA? Len tak si mysl

----------


## kamka

Kamka to jedno ze zdrobnień do imienia Kamila, ale raczej rzadko używane. Częściej m

----------

